# Jet Black in all its gory!



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Hey guys, Just snapped a few pics of my freshly washed car. I know it's not a Bimmer,but the paint still shines... It's a 2001 Mercedes-Benz ML320, Jet Black/JavaLeather.I washed and waxed in the garage on monday night...enjoy the pics!

















Check out the reflection!









and Here is a pic of my car from the January 12th 2003 meet in Valley Stream, Long Island


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Topaz is a great color!


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

still partial to Electric Red but Topaz is easliy my second fav!!!


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

I like red too.

Funny, I don't see many 3's around in that color.

:dunno:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

There arent that many E46 sedans around here in NYC, i have seen a handful of electric red coupes though. I think that the 3 series sedans look pretty sharp in red. BUT...I am still partial on Topaz Blue...too bad it was discontinued :thumbdwn: 

Bobby


----------

